# So you want to sell fountain pens....



## PenWorks (Sep 29, 2007)

If you can turn a roller ball, you sure can turn a FP.

But what comes after that is a completely different animal.

Most customers will want to dip and test the pen, I don't blame them.
Be prepared to have some good writing paper. Clairfontain and Rhodia come to mind. They are smooth as silk and don't bleed. Makes your steel nib feel like a million bucks.

Be prepaired to disassemble and clean the nib and feed if your client does not buy. Get familar with taking them apart.

Stock some fine & broad nibs in your stock. Not everybody is a medium. Don't cry about spending 5 bucks for them from CSU or BB, We know they can be made for .15 cents, but that's if you buy a gazillion. 

Have several different color inks and brands to offer your client, plus cartridges. If they are buying a FP from you, they need the stuff to make their new pen work. You don't want to send them down the street looking for a pen store to buy it.

Get yourself to write with one every day. You will soon find some of the quirks that pop up. It can be the best writer one day and turn into somethng evil the next day. 

Learn to smooth out a nib, wether you use silicone paper, MM or a paper bag, find something that works for you.

Get some good ink remover, Ink Nix is the best.

Read up on tons of info that is out there. Nibs. com & richardspens.com are a great place to start.

Good luck and happy selling.

Thanks Jeff, nice to see this forum []


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 29, 2007)

Anthony, it's good to see such a nice opening post. I have a lot to learn and have many questions, regrettably though I am minutes away from heading off for my first ever showing of my pens so wish me luck. Hopefully I will return this afternoon with tons of money that I can start setting aside for nibs, ink, papers and all the things that make the world of fountain pens a unique experience.

George


----------



## gketell (Sep 29, 2007)

Great first post for the forum, thanks!

How about a "where to get it" post from all you folks who have figured it out?

GK


----------



## ashaw (Sep 29, 2007)

Anthony
Great start.  I was at a Pen Show today up in NJ/NY area.  There was a turner there selling their wares.  One thing he point out was his 18k gold nibs.  Unforgetly they were the stock steel nibs.  I pull him aside before the customers  started to come in and type to help him out.  I typed to explain to him the difference between the 2 but was determine to make his point that is was an 18k nib that comes with the kit.  Was nice to him and told him he should join IAP for some more education.  The point to all of this is if you are selling to pen people as Anthoney said understand the pen and the cult behind it.  Otherwise you will be short changing yourself and the customer.  I am still learning and hope to learning for a long time to come.


----------



## Johnathan (Sep 30, 2007)

Great post, I would also add that many people buying fountain pens, LOVE fountain pens. They might ask you a question and you will look like a real moron if you are bumbling through an explanation. You will not be an expert starting off, but hey, there are so many resources here on IAP that will help you out, you can look like you are. Also, I would really try getting used to it yourself. There is nothing like writing with a good fountain pen!


----------



## fernhills (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi, in my stash of pen kits i have,there is one FP to do,i am waiting for the right blank to do it justice.The cost of the FP was high compared to other kits and i want to make sure that it is at least good before i tackle it.so i am glad this forum is here.  Carl


----------



## RONB (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a few customers that only buy/use fountain pens. The more I learn about them the better of I am and the customers. My wife is a user of the F.P. I get a lot of feedback form her. ( sometimes about even about fountain pens) Thanks for the new place to learn.


----------



## alxe24 (Oct 2, 2007)

It is nice to see that fountain pens are growing in popularity. I was born I'n 71 and fountain was all we could use wen I was a kid in school. I wish I ket some of them.
I use a little havana as my daly writer for the last 2 and a half years.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Anthony,

Your shared experinces are very well stated.  I am finding just the same responses to my customers help to sell FP's, at first I just treated them the same and sold very few.

By letting them write with a pen and using  a variety of inks I can see how this will also enhance what I currently do..... Thank You for sharing!


----------

